# Inner Tie Rods Windstar



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

1999 Windstar 3.8 autotranny

I'm pretty sure it needs inner tie rods
I'm replacing the outers, and have the lower ball joints already done (you have to replace the whole A arm)

I've replaced racks before, but this one is a bit tucked in there
I'd just as soon replace the inners if possible
I know they can be different on different vehicles
Anyone have experience with this one?

Any tips, tricks, suggestions, or solutions?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why do you think you need inners? Many places around here offer free front end inspections. Check first by jacking one side under the lower control arm close to the tire. If you jack it up by the sub frame you will change the steering angles and play may not be felt. Hold the wheel at 9 & 3 and snap the tire side to side. You will feel the play. You could have a bad inner/ outer or rack mounting bushings.

Do not crawl under the van with it supported only by a jack, use stands.

To change an inner, remove wheel, loosen outer jamb nut and remove outer tie rod, counting the turns. Do not use a pickle fork on the tie rod or you will split the boot. Either use a tie rod puller or completely remove the nut and hit the knuckle with a heavy ball peen hammer. Do not hit the tie rod, the shock will release the tapered fit. By loosening the jamb nut first, you should be able to spin the outer off by hand. Remove jamb nut and inner tie rod dust boot clamps, then slide the boot off. There should be no power steering fluid in the boot. The inner is threaded onto the rack, with right hand threads, and is locked with either a bent over tanged washer if you are lucky or pin/rivet (don't remember). Straighten the washer or remove the pin/rivet. Personally, I never removed the rivet and just unthreaded the tie rod. You will need an inner tie rod socket (prefered) or crows foot, which I believe you can rent at Autozone.
Reverse procedure to install and get an alignment.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm sure I need the inners as the tire place said I need "tie rods" , the state inspection place said the same thing, the wheel still has play in it after the outer was replaced

You can actually feel it while driving

Thanks for the great detailed instructions
I was also wondering which tool was used, as I've seen the two
Now I understand they are basically for the same type of inner, just work differently

Thank You Very Much


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

You are welcome.

If I still had access to a lift, I'd do them myself. This is something you can do, but if total labor is 200~300, I'd pay.

BTW what do you have that's fast and loud? Mine's a '68 Cougar GT.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

47_47 said:


> BTW what do you have that's fast and loud?


Mostly me...lol

But right now I'm working on restoring an '86 Mustang GT



47_47 said:


> Mine's a '68 Cougar GT.


Sweet
I'd love to have one of those
I've had numerous earlier Mustangs, including a '64 1/2 and a '71
Both with 6s...the latter with the big one, the 300
The '72 Olds Cutlass with the 350 Rocket (there was a 350 "Rocket" then) holds a special place in my heart also
I love those early Cougs though...never had one


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Interestingly enough, the parts store loaned me the socket type tie rod tool when I purchased the rods

However, the tool's "socket" won't reach the "large nut" part of the tie rod
The "nut" part is actually smaller than the rest of the "bulb" on that end (rack end) of the rod, so the socket won't fit over it to latch on to the nut part

I'm assuming that means I need the crows foot type tool


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I've had numerous earlier Mustangs, including a '64 1/2 and a '71
> Both with 6s...the latter with the big one, the 300
> The '72 Olds Cutlass with the 350 Rocket (there was a 350 "Rocket" then) holds a special place in my heart also


Don't you wish you've kept just one of those. There's something about the American muscle cars

Back on track, what they loaned you was just a deep socket. You will need to rent an inner tie rod tool similar to the second item. http://inpcars.com/ball-joint-and-tie-rod-tools/8.html
Are you doing this on your back? If you can't locate one PM me.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Whoa
I was expecting this type of tool:








(image courtesy of Advance Auto Parts and Parts America)

It's labeled as a "crow's foot inner tie rod tool"

But I can see how the one you showed fits over and then locks in on that nut
I guess I'll have to look around for that one

Yes I'm doing the work "on my back"


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's actually a toe hook used to set toe in on recirculating-ball steering. IMO that style is useless.

Crows foot 









(image courtesy of tooled-up.com)

I don't know if you will get enough torque / have enough room working on your back with the crows foot.
What ever tool you use take care not to scratch the rack.


----------

